
Show HN: Tracking the billions of dollars spent each year on lobbying - greatwave1
https://www.quiverquant.com/sources/lobbying
======
greatwave1
I've been working on this dashboard to follow which organizations are spending
the most money on lobbying, and which issues are receiving the most lobbying
attention.

The data is sourced from LDA Lobbying Disclosures, and Python was used for the
analysis and visualizations.

Please let me know if you have any suggestions for improvements or new
features!

